# Oshkosh, WI farm show March 29-31, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The Wisconsin Public Service Farm Show will be on March 29-31, 2005 in Oshkosh. Here is a link:

http://www.wisconsinpublicservice.com/farm/farmshow.asp


----------

